

Real-Time Gradient Domain Painting (2008) - SandB0x
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MGjrsPzFc4

======
SandB0x
Project home page: <http://graphics.cs.cmu.edu/projects/gradient-paint/>

Bear with the video, the examples get more impressive.

